# Electronic and Electromagnetic Warefare (works)



## mike_cos (Jan 5, 2012)

.... January 15 a Russian spacecraft (Phobos-Grunt) will fall on the ground, according to the Russians was an act of sabotage by the American Party Station Gakona(Alaska). Lieutenant General Nikolay Rodoniov, who commanded the Russian warning system in the network of defense against attacks by ballistic missiles, has accused the radio station in Alaska Gakona U.S. for sabotaging the probe station is ongoing in the research program HAARP (High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program) dedicated to the study of the ionosphere and its influence on the telecommunications sector, but some believe a cover for a center where experience the super-secret electronic  and electromagnetic warefare.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 5, 2012)

Horse shit, they only turn it on when there's nothing in the way


----------

